# introducing young dog to our golden of 8



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I think it's a great idea! Goldens love company and the puppy will give Marvin exercise which probably will be good for him. And if the puppy gets too crazy you can always separate them for a while. We got Oakley when our first golden, Boomer, was about 10 and my son used to say "You got a puppy to keep Boomer young and you're KILLING him!! Of course, Boomer loved Oakley and they were the best of friends! Good luck and remember, you can never have too many Goldens!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

But think about Marvin. Is he up for play? Is this fair to an older dog? Is it another male dog? There are so many factors to think of before you commit. I would put much thought into this and make sure that this is the dog for Marvin and your family. If you have to question this, maybe you already have your answer. 

Good Luck 

Lisa


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When we got Scooter, our first golden pup, we already had a 9 year old Irish Setter, who had been the "only dog" his entire life (well after 9 weeks) and i was a bit worried. He had arthritis already and I wasn't sure. First, would he resent a pup moving into his territory, would he be annoyed by a pup, etc. BUT he took to that pup like a mama dog to her own puppy. they played together and really enjoyed each other's company.


----------



## uapeople (Jan 30, 2006)

yes i have concerns ,, i called our vets this morning and i hope i get a call soon to discuss it with him...any other opinions will be welcomed.
thanks!
marvin has his own website www.marvinthedog.com


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that. I don't mean to sound so negative. I want to know that without a doubt this is the right decision for Marvin as well as your family. How can we say "Oh yes get another dog" without any of us knowing your dog and health related issues. It's hard for us to say yes or no on a professional level. I'm glad you have called your vet. They will guide you properly in the right direction. Please let us know what he/she may say regarding this issue.

Goldens are great dogs. This doesn't mean have a houseful. Is that fair to our companions and one who has medical problems and is 8 years of age? Only your vet will know the medical condition and answer your question. Like i said before, if i felt i had to get online to ask a question like this to a bunch of strangers, then I really had my answer all along. 

Good Luck and keep us informed. Hopefully this will all work out.

Lisa


----------



## uapeople (Jan 30, 2006)

we will, thanks


----------



## charleysmom (Dec 21, 2005)

Getting another puppy will be the best thing you have ever done for Marvin. I got a puppy when my now deceased golden was 12 and very ill. Once the puppy came, she perked up and continued to live to the ripe old age of 15! Now the puppy Cody is 3 and has a new 12 week old brother named Charley and I had the same concerns when I brought him home as Cody is very spoiled since his older sister passed away. They have bonded and become the best buddies and Charley is learning from his older brother. Good luck with the new puppy. I am sure Marvin will be a wonderful big brother.


----------



## uapeople (Jan 30, 2006)

i hope you are right, i think we want to try


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

When we brought 6 week old Abbey home to 12 year old Copen, she set about the business of raising a pup! She taught Abbey to only play with her when she laid down and to not jump on her or attack her when she was not expecting it. Copen was becoming a bit of a fuddy-duddy before Abbey came. It really perked Copen up to have a pup to train. Her energy levels increased and she was fun to have around. She helped us to house train Abbey and even showed her how to correctly retrieve the newspaper.

Copen lived another 5 years to the ripe old age of 17! We have always felt that Abbey added a couple of those years to Copen's life!


----------



## uapeople (Jan 30, 2006)

we adopted goldie who is now quincy. we didn't like the name goldie and he didn't respond anyway.
in any event he is a 2 and 1/2 yr old. i believe he's a golden lab. he was found as a stray. the rescue group had him neutered. he is really great. he hasn't barked once which is weird. his only vice is humping. not dogs, just people. marvin and him seem to get along well.
i feel bad because the other dog i was considering has every worm in the book. he is in ct. he is beautiful. now i feel guilty because the dog is unhealthy.
nothing is easy, i wish i could save all of them.


----------

